# Any good alternatives to eBay for selling a Bolt Vox?



## jcliff (May 24, 2017)

I've had a run of bad luck on eBay with idiots buying something they're too stupid to use and/or having buyer's remorse.

I lost $50 in shipping fees selling a 500gb Bolt Vox with lifetime service because the last person couldn't figure out how to pair the remote. Surprising no one, once I got it back it worked perfectly. eBay offers no compensation for false claims like that I've discovered, so are there any alternatives? Basically even if you can provide video proof they're lying, eBay always rules in the buyer's favor if they claim it's defective.

Since I was selling it for $300 that means I basically just set $50 on fire, and now the guy is threatening to leave me bad feedback because I opened a false claim report with eBay, who ruled against me. All-in-all a terrible experience with a terrible service.

I was also selling a DVR expander, and I am baffled at how difficult it is for people to read description before they purchase and complain.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I hear you. Best to just list it here in the TCF. Not only do you avoid ebay's 10% cut, but a buyer from here will most likely understand how Tivo works. Of course the downside to listing here is far fewer views. So you have to be patient.


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

jcliff said:


> I've had a run of bad luck on eBay with idiots buying something they're too stupid to use and/or having buyer's remorse.
> 
> I lost $50 in shipping fees selling a 500gb Bolt Vox with lifetime service because the last person couldn't figure out how to pair the remote. Surprising no one, once I got it back it worked perfectly. eBay offers no compensation for false claims like that I've discovered, so are there any alternatives? Basically even if you can provide video proof they're lying, eBay always rules in the buyer's favor if they claim it's defective.
> 
> ...


Craigs listings are free, you can also insist you meet in a public place like police station or the likes.
Just insist that they email or call's No texts or Codes to verify how you are so they can't high jack your phone!!!
I use my google phone app with that number,
So as not to give up my cell or home number.
Good luck Mark


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

When I decided to sell off TiVo's and move to a network-based system, I sold mine through Amazon. A bit more setup time before I was registered as an Amazon seller - but otherwise it was fine.


----------



## Majik45 (Apr 28, 2008)

I would try facebook marketplace or an app like varagesale to try and sell it locally. I had a terrible experience trying to sell a phone on ebay too. There was nothing wrong with the phone, but guy claimed it was defective, and I just lost the money on it. I mean, it was a flip phone.


----------

